# FST, dtms, Acoreus, In-Telegence: 0900 sind klasse!



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

> Für Christian P* vom Kölner Netzbetreiber Intelegence  wird 0900 eine Erfolgsgeschichte. "Die 0900 hat das Potenzial, die 0190 sogar noch zu überflügeln", prognostiziert er. Als Begründung nennt er die gesetzlichen Regelungen und die transparente Einteilung der Diensteinhalte, mit der eine erhöhte Kundenzufriedenheit einhergehe. Diese Ansicht teilt auch der Branchenverband Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste:  *Die so genannte Kettenzuteilung sei mit der Migration von 0190 auf 0900 entfallen.* Mittels *eindeutiger Ermittelbarkeit des Zuteilungsnehmers* einer Nummer über die Website der Bundesnetzagentur werde die Störanfälligkeit am Markt deutlich herabgesetzt und somit das Verbrauchervertrauen in die Gasse als solches deutlich gestützt. "*Die deutlichen Vorteile, die die Gasse 0900 für Verbraucher mit sich bringen*, lassen sich ausgezeichnet von Unternehmen und Dienstleistern aller Branchen nutzen, die großen Wert auf flexibles, serviceorientiertes und verbraucherfreundliches Kundenmanagement legen", bestätigt Claudia K*, Geschäftsführerin des Verbandes.


(Quelle)
Aha. Man kann sich auch so schön wehren gegen die TTT in der Schweiz oder gegen Medkom Hizlimizligürsandingsdasirektibumsquasselstrip. 

Was wurde eigentlich aus dem Legion-Fall?
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=320


----------



## Familie Hölz (15 August 2006)

*AW: FST, dtms, Acoreus, In-Telegence: 0900 sind klasse!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> (Quelle)
> Aha. Man kann sich auch so schön wehren gegen die TTT in der Schweiz oder gegen Medkom Hizlimizligürsandingsdasirektibumsquasselstrip.
> 
> Was wurde eigentlich aus dem Legion-Fall?
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=320


Mich wundert eigentlich, daß die Kinder- Abzocke die Intelegence /Acoreus als Geldeinsammler für obskure Online- Spiel Produzenten im Internet betreibt, kaum ein  Thema in diesen Foren zu sein scheint.... . Ist unser Sohn der einzige der hitzig,  voll im Gamer-Fiber,  im 0900 - er Dschungel spazieren geht, um sein Spielgeld Konto aufzufrischen.
Wir versuchen gegen diese Spiele anzugehen, die einzig und allein auf Kinder zielen und nur dazu da sind, die Kinder zur Anwahl besagter Mehrwertdienste zu bringen. Falls jemand Erfahrungen oder Einschätzugen zu diesem Thema hat... wir wären dankbar

Familie Hölz


----------

